# Ice possible on dash of my 2011 but never seen it on my 2012



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen a similar message on my ECO. I don't remember the exact wording though.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My 2013 does that message


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Seen it yesterday morning. 2013


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

When I had my ambient temp sensor unplugged it defaulted to -40 degrees and it showed that message lol. I have a 2011


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Driven my 2012 in 20-30F degrees & never seen the message yet.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I see it quite frequently in the colder temps of winter on my 2012 Eco ... and I BELIEVE it is associated with what the temp sensor near the driver side fog light area is reading for external temp. Mine usually appears when it gets to 34 degrees and below, then "cycles" on while driving to remind me on a regular basis I guess ...


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

my buddy said the msg is sent from onstar.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> my buddy said the msg is sent from onstar.



I know thats not true, my 2011 cruze is a fleet car, No onstar on the car what so ever.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Never seen this before...


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yup seen it on mine a lot in the winter time. Shows up when it gets to 35 degrees. 2012 LT/RS.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

build date 4/12, havent seen it


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

All GM vehicles do it. It's just a warning to drive with care because there could possibly be ice on the road due to the cold temperature. My 2004 GTO did the same as well as all my newer GM vehicles since then. 35 degrees and below it will display the message. Mine has done it everyday so far since it got really cold.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mother dearests '12 Malibu does it too. my 96 ford explorer used to say "ICE" on the temp gauge when it got cold


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I watched for this message this morning. First showed 55 when I started it in the garage, but the temp quickly dropped to 24 once I had it outside. Never once saw the message. I even shut it off, opened/closed the door, and then restarted in the parking lot at work. Still no message.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't get the message this morning in my ECO MT. Obviously my earlier post about this was incorrect.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder why some say it and others don't, I mean i know when its cold out use caution but all of the cars should be the same right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked the 2012 owner's manual. It does have a "Ice Possible, Drive With Care" message on page 5-33, so I wonder what it takes to trigger this message.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

one would think any temps below 38-32 when ice starts the message should occur, but I have started my car at least 2 dozen times in temps below 32degrees with no message. The lowest I have seen on the car display is 17degrees & still no message.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

maybe it checks for temp + humidity? Or is there an option to turn it on/ off? Maybe the default is different by build ...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine says :

"It is hot as balls, turn on AC"


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Mine says :
> 
> "It is hot as balls, turn on AC"


what's the icon for that- flaming balls?!


If you get an ice warning in Miami, we know the 'ice possible' feature doesn't work


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering this today, my 05 sts had this message, I have a 2012 ls and its not displaying it, and my outside temp is ~27 when I go to work so it should pop


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

My '13 Eco had it this morning. Temperature shown on the radio display was 33 degrees. It's been colder, but never saw the message before.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I correct my earlier post ... the message appears when the OUTSIDE temp on the radio display hits 33 degrees and below, not 34. It's just a nice warning message to bring to your attention the possibility of ice on the roads.


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in canada and it's been as cold as -12 celsius and I have never seen this message yet, but my 09 nissan titan will display it as soon as it hits 0 (32F)


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

OP-

I'm located only 50 miles from you, and my 2012 (Early Model Year Built around Sept 2011) doesn't have this message either. I wonder if it's tied into traction control or wheel slippage?

I've been fortunate not to have to feel much of the ABS braking system on this car yet.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Check the manual, it shows you a list of screens. It's under Vehicle Messages. 2011 = 5-32


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

My 2012 LTZ doesn't display the message. All of the other GM cars in my family do - and the message is set to come on at about 37 degrees. I'll look into it and see why some of them aren't displaying it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Montana came on at 37 as well. The reason for 37 is that a cold wind crossing a web bridge can freeze the water on the bridge.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah my 2012 doesn't have anything, it's the LS











Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

I took mine in to the dealer for something else, and asked them about this issue. They had no answer.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you check the user manual as I suggested?


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

No message with my 2012 1LT


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

4SidedDie said:


> No message with my 2012 1LT



Just an update, still no message on mine & its been down to -4 fahrenheit a few nights. Reading the comments on here it seems 2011 & 2013 cars do this, so there must be some other factor(I also have a 1LT 2012). 

I do not have Onstar or XM.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Did you check the user manual as I suggested?


the 2012 manual mentions it once on 5-33 and it says:
Vehicle Reminder
Messages
ICE POSSIBLE DRIVE
WITH CARE
This message displays when ice
conditions are possible.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe it knows where you live and figures you're already aware that ice could be possible. Not like us West Coast people who never see ice


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't chevy is that smart lol my girlfriends base Kia still shows that there is ice possible 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## slipka92 (Nov 12, 2014)

Did anyone ever get to the bottom of this? is it just the 2012 year that doesn't display the message?


----------

